# Anyone seen cashern?



## Wolfeborn (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anyone else seen Cashern, I thought it was brill, The storyline is not the best ever, though is fairly intruiging (sp)  but the effects and style of the film are awesome, it basically runs like a 2 hour long music video akin to linin park or somesuch, but the whole style and feel of then movie is breathtaking in parts.

I thought the fight scenes were very well choreographed and had a somewhat new generation guyver feel to the characters.  very good imho.

anyone else seen this tell us what you think.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup seen it.

It's Casshern btw.
It's based on an anime of the same name 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405821/

I thought it was visually stunning and lots of "what the hell is going on" moments


----------



## SFAM (Jul 31, 2006)

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> Has anyone else seen Cashern, I thought it was brill, The storyline is not the best ever, though is fairly intruiging (sp)  but the effects and style of the film are awesome, it basically runs like a 2 hour long music video akin to linin park or somesuch, but the whole style and feel of then movie is breathtaking in parts.
> 
> I thought the fight scenes were very well choreographed and had a somewhat new generation guyver feel to the characters.  very good imho.
> 
> anyone else seen this tell us what you think.



I actually thought the storyline was wonderful, but is certainly confusing at first.  Like many scifi movies, Casshern requires a few viewings to really get the jist of what's going on.  A good chunk of the narrative is conveyed via symbols, not dialogue.  If you don't pay attention to the symbols you don't really pick up the supernatural element of the film - e.g, Casshern the diety and his direct impact on the movie, and overall narrative.


----------



## Troo (Sep 27, 2006)

Alas I have absolutely no desire to ever watch Casshern again, so maybe I'll never get it


----------

